# What's the "secret" behind Lee HT Filters?



## derekleffew (Nov 13, 2011)

In my and most others' experience, the Lee Filters High Temperature line of colors DO last longer and ARE worth the extra cost. (Obtaining product in a timely manner is a totally separate discussion.)

The QotD though (for students only for at least a week) is WHY? 
Is the HT media thicker/thinner than the regular? A different substrate? Different, more stable dyes? If it's so great, why not just make all filters out of it?

While everyone is answering, I'll be in my garage playing mad scientist with pieces of R85, L085, and HT085.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELPSrwBCoz8


----------



## shiben (Nov 14, 2011)

I would imagine it would be the substrate. I would guess it has more Polyester and less polycarbonate. I think there are about a dozen types of polyesters, so one could probably find a more heat resistant type than all the others. In addition, Lee says they use a different surface material, so I would imagine the dye is a bit different, and the coating probably has some IR-Reflective properties. 

As to why you dont just use it for everything, I believe it absorbs a bit of the light, thus lowering transmission, and I have a feeling its also more expensive and there are probably less colors available, thus limiting your choices. Also, since I would imagine it comes in N/C, there is an extra product you can get people to buy so there is probably economic reasons to not make all colors out of it.


----------



## ejsandstrom (Nov 16, 2011)

Disclamer: I am not a student. Other than HKU (Hard Knocks University). But I still dont know jack. 

I would say it is probobly the dyes have UV and IR stable properties. Maybe even some microscopic reflective elements. 

I would echo the lack of color choices as to why not make them all HT. It actually goes against a lot of business models to carry overlapping products. Why carry 3 different reds when 1 will do.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 16, 2011)

ejsandstrom said:


> It actually goes against a lot of business models to carry overlapping products. Why carry 3 different reds when 1 will do.



probably because people buy all 3 versions. especially if they are priced different, the average person might not need the HT and would like to save the change and some people want the HT. If there's demand and they are making profit why get rid of the overlap?


----------



## shiben (Nov 18, 2011)

ejsandstrom said:


> Why carry 3 different reds when 1 will do.


 
Because all three reds are slightly different. Look at the Rosco line, with R25, 26 and 27. Three reds, each with a TOTALLY different feel.


----------



## zmb (Nov 18, 2011)

shiben said:


> Because all three reds are slightly different. Look at the Rosco line, with R25, 26 and 27. Three reds, each with a TOTALLY different feel.


 Now consider how many different blues there are, some are totally different while some are right next to each other.


----------



## ejsandstrom (Nov 30, 2011)

shiben said:


> Because all three reds are slightly different. Look at the Rosco line, with R25, 26 and 27. Three reds, each with a TOTALLY different feel.


 

zmb said:


> Now consider how many different blues there are, some are totally different while some are right next to each other.



But to me those are 3 different products. If you have R25, why make it in 3 different materials? 

My point being that for a car there are limited amount of thread pitch and size lug nuts. Rather than carry Ford, Chevy, and Dodge lug nuts that are all the same size and pitch, the company will carry 1 sku and all the brands will relate to that sku. Inventory on the shelves is taxable. This is the reason for end of quarter sales. Honda dosnt have a sale on a specific date because it sounded good, they do it because they need to clear out inventory or pay tax on it. It is an asset rather than inventory.


----------



## shiben (Nov 30, 2011)

ejsandstrom said:


> But to me those are 3 different products. If you have R25, why make it in 3 different materials?
> 
> My point being that for a car there are limited amount of thread pitch and size lug nuts. Rather than carry Ford, Chevy, and Dodge lug nuts that are all the same size and pitch, the company will carry 1 sku and all the brands will relate to that sku. Inventory on the shelves is taxable. This is the reason for end of quarter sales. Honda dosnt have a sale on a specific date because it sounded good, they do it because they need to clear out inventory or pay tax on it. It is an asset rather than inventory.


 
I think I see what your point is, why have, for example, R27 HT and R27? I think the reason for it is that the vast majority of people using the colors do not need their R27 in a HT version. If it only came that way, for an extra cost, many people would just switch to some other brand that was cheaper, thus lowering their sales, while the HT users would continue to buy the same product anyhow. Its the sales of the slightly lower priced product that most likely drive this, if I had to guess.


----------

